# Question about B. imbellis?



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, I recently found out that someone local breeds betta imbellis. I have a 29 gallon community tank & B. imbellis are described as being a more peaceful betta species so I wanted to check to see if one would be happy in this tank.

The tank houses a school of peppered cories, 3 sparkling gouramis, and a school of cherry barbs (with appropriate sex ratio of course). It is planted though the plants are still growing in. The tank is lidded and any gaps would be covered just in case.

Does a betta imbellis seem like a possibility for the tank? If not, I understand, but I did want to see if it was option because it is a species I’ve been wanting to try. Below in the tank in question. Thank you!


----------



## thijswildbettas (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello!

It is always a good idea to ask first, because there is some incomplete information on the web.
Betta imbellis is indeed often described as peaceful. However the species can be very calme, it still doesn't belong in a busy community tank.

Keeping B. imbellis together with corydoras would be possible in most cases. A species like Gouramis however are way too territorial. This would cause big problems with an also territorial betta. Cherry barbs and gouramis will also outcompete the bettas for food, so this creates extra tensions.

If you would want to keep Betta imbellis in a community tank (a dedicated tank is always better though) look at something like shrimp, neon tetras and ground dwellers.

I would also like to add that your tank looks great and would be a great tank for them, only the tank mates aren't a great fit.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you for your reply! I had a feeling that the gouramis & barbs could be an issue but I wanted to check… I really am much more of a betta person than other species so I will consider what to do with the tank.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

In your opinion, would a harem (1 male 2 female) set up with the corydoras work in that tank? Or would that be stressful on the females? I’m hearing mixed things online and I’m leaning towards _IF_ I got B. imbellis just having one individual in a heavily planted 10 gallon but I just want to do what is best for the fish.


----------



## thijswildbettas (Nov 20, 2020)

I always recommend keeping males alone. I've seen people where it goes fine in a big tank, but also where it goes totally wrong.

It's certainly the safest and best option for the fish to be kept alone. However if you kept one single male in a 10 gallon you could fit in some small Corys like f.e. pygmaeus. Some shrimp are also possible. If heavily planted ofcourse. 

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Great, that’s what I thought! I always lean towards caution and assuming the worst so a single male in a heavily planted 10 gallon is what I will do! Thank you so much and hopefully I can share some photos of him soon, it seems like the wild betta section on here is pretty slow so it would be nice to show the wild species some more love.

Thank you again!


----------

